# Paw fetish



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)

I just found this;

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Pawfur

And a thought occurred. Do people with this affinity date others with really really calloused feet and use their imagination, or do they teach Rover a different kind of shake?


----------



## net-cat (Nov 9, 2009)

I died a little on the inside.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not getting on ED at work so maybe you could give a summary...

People with a foot fetish who are furries often refer to it as a "paw fetish" and are often attracted to footpaws as well (like on a fursuit for example).


----------



## AlienkittyII (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate people who generalize. -_-"


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmm... maybe it's one of those fetishes that is only limited to the imagination? Such as people with the fetish of being eaten alive... that's not something I would think is practiced on a regular basis.

I would assume that most people would just stick to the artistic depictions supporting the fetish and "pretending" with their significant others... and that's it...


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 9, 2009)

only read the first bit and got pissed off


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I hate people who generalize. -_-"



Was meant to be humorous, don't let it ruin your day.

Paw people, explain yourselves.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Nov 9, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Was meant to be humorous, don't let it ruin your day.
> 
> Paw people, explain yourselves.



lol It wont.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

UPDATE:  I read it and realized this is just more whining about fetishes.

This is probably one of the most common and benign ones, too...

There's better stuff out there.  Check this one out, for example.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 9, 2009)

I usually send images of Chinese foot binding to people with foot fetishes.

Fun times.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 9, 2009)

I like footpaws but I honestly don't know why. And I find real-life animal paws unattractive. Maybe it's just the way footpaws are drawn. *shrug*


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I usually send images of Chinese foot binding to people with foot fetishes.
> 
> Fun times.



YOU'RE FUCKIN' CRAZY


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> There's better stuff out there.  Check this one out, for example.


This made my day. Fat bastards who want to get fatter. I have a feeling every single one of those people is American.

On the subject of paw fetish... Ehh, it's basically harmless by itself.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 9, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Was meant to be humorous, don't let it ruin your day.
> 
> Paw people, explain yourselves.



What no you are a troll you are going to troll me. 

Don't troll me.


----------



## Zhael (Nov 9, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I usually send images of Chinese foot binding to people with foot fetishes.
> 
> Fun times.


Murr :3


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)

Rifter said:


> What no you are a troll you are going to troll me.
> 
> Don't troll me.



I'mma splinterin' ur fandom one toe mongler at a time.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I'mma splinterin' ur fandom one toe mongler at a time.



toe mongler

breast mongler

cock mongler


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Takun (Nov 9, 2009)

FEETYPAWS 83


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 9, 2009)

Lets pretend I'm attractive and then
You won't mind, you can twist for a while
It's the night, I can be who you like
And I'll quietly leave before it gets light

So twist and whisper the wrong name
I don't care nor do my ears
Twist yourself around me
I need company i need human heat
I need human heat

I need human heat
(extrasupervery...)
I need human heat
I need human heat
I need--


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> There's better stuff out there.  Check this one out, for example.



...

D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 9, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I died a little on the inside.


This.


----------



## Dass (Nov 9, 2009)

What a coincidence, I saw that article yesterday when someone asked me if I recognize half that crap.

I was hitting random. I do recognize half that crap.

ANYWAY: yeah... I hate ED for various reasons.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2009)

OP's a perv.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah... not even gonna try to explain in a thread like this.  If you read ED and take any of it seriously, you're an idiot.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't believe how many of you get offended by blatantly obvious rib threads.

Jesus people, the mention of people training dogs to give handjobs should have been a hint.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2009)

OP's a perv.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Barak (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so surprise

/Obvious sarcasm


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)

Barak said:


> I'm so surprise
> 
> /Obvious sarcasm



 Me so solly.


----------



## Dass (Nov 9, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I can't believe how many of you get offended by blatantly obvious rib threads.
> 
> Jesus people, the mention of people training dogs to give handjobs should have been a hint.



I'm aware anything found on ED is false.

It's just they really know how to strike a nerve of mine. It's like the idiot's guide to trolling Dass.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 9, 2009)

Dass said:


> It's just they really know how to strike a nerve of mine. It's like the idiot's guide to trolling Dass.



That's a great thing to announce to everyone.


----------



## Dass (Nov 9, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> That's a great thing to announce to everyone.



Oh bollocks.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 9, 2009)

I kind of like paws, but not in a fetish sort of way. They're just a bit cute.

Edit: But if they look like human feet, then no thanks. I don't much like feet.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> only read the first bit and got pissed off


I LOL'd.  I have a bit of a foot fetish (shit, nearly everyone I know does to some extent) but the crap they're talking about is simply too over the top to be taken seriously.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 9, 2009)

Foot (or paw) fetish isn't bad at all. I think paws are cute in a non-fetishy way, so I can sort of understand it.  



Ricky said:


> UPDATE:  I read it and realized this is just more whining about fetishes.
> 
> This is probably one of the most common and benign ones, too...
> 
> There's better stuff out there.  Check this one out, for example.


:shock: WHY?!  Getting fat is not a healthy or safe goal to have.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I kind of like paws, but not in a fetish sort of way. They're just a bit cute.
> 
> Edit: But if they look like human feet, then no thanks. I don't much like feet.




This! I love drawing cute little paws and rabbit feets on feral creatures and pokemon X3 I think they are adorable but not sexy...

but when it comes to human feet, ugh... get them away D: I hate feet >< I don't want anyone touching me with them or touching mine.. it took me forever just to let my boyfriend give me a foot massage. (He's just really really good at it)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 11, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I died a little on the inside.


 Me too.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I just found this;
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Pawfur
> 
> And a thought occurred. Do people with this affinity date others with really really calloused feet and use their imagination, or do they teach Rover a different kind of shake?



For ED, this page wasn't as well done as I would expect. What I mean by this is that usually they try a little harder to be insulting, and sometimes even funny at the same time. This page is lacking both.

 BTW, would this be the same paxil Rose from YT?


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 11, 2009)

WatchfulStorm said:


> BTW, would this be the same paxil Rose from YT?



Yup.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Yup.



Huh. In all honesty this was one of the last places I would expect to see you. So, what have you been up to?


----------



## Brazen (Nov 12, 2009)

WatchfulStorm said:


> Huh. In all honesty this was one of the last places I would expect to see you. So, what have you been up to?


 

Oh, you have no idea.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> UPDATE: I read it and realized this is just more whining about fetishes.
> 
> This is probably one of the most common and benign ones, too...
> 
> There's better stuff out there. Check this one out, for example.


 
WTF talk about finding pride where there should be none,


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

well im not into feet that much but i did enjoy smelling my last dogs paws because it changed each day like on Thursdays they would smell like popcorn and Tuesdays they would smell of cotton candy jelly beans


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well im not into feet that much but i did enjoy smelling my last dogs paws because it changed each day like on Thursdays they would smell like popcorn and Tuesdays they would smell of cotton candy jelly beans



Wait...

Why were you smelling your dogs paws?  What the fuck -


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

Brinster said:


> WTF talk about finding pride where there should be none,



you can find pride in anything and you are quite a twit for thinking that they should not have pride for being fat so go and get pissy over that people have pride in things they like that arnt the same things you have pride in


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Wait...
> 
> Why were you smelling your dogs paws?  What the fuck -



oh i was cliping his toe nails and he moved and so to speak punched me in the nose and i smelt his paw which smelt of pine cones that day so evry so often i would smell his paws and see what they smelt of


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you can find pride in anything and you are quite a twit for thinking that they should not have pride for being fat so go and get pissy over that people have pride in things they like that arnt the same things you have pride in



No, I don't think someone should be proud of being a fatass but they are purposely *trying* to get fat because of some fetish which is even worse.



EinTheCorgi said:


> oh i was cliping his toe nails and he moved and so to speak punched me in the nose and i smelt his paw which smelt of pine cones that day so evry so often i would smell his paws and see what they smelt of



Do you get aroused?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 12, 2009)

Meh paws are cool I guess 
Also whats up with all these fetish threads? :O


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Do you get aroused?



umm no why would i im not into paws or feet unless its part of domination but i do like scent play


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm no why would i im not into paws or feet unless its part of domination but i do like scent play



With your dog...   :roll:


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Meh paws are cool I guess
> Also whats up with all these fetish threads? :O



They bring in lots of response.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 12, 2009)

WatchfulStorm said:


> They bring in lots of response.


 
but almost all the responses are garbage :V


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Meh paws are cool I guess
> Also whats up with all these fetish threads? :O



Because sometimes someone will say something along the lines of;



EinTheCorgi said:


> evry so often i would smell his paws and see what they smelt of



And that can usually end up being pretty funny.

But I actually started this one as a joke and apparently quite a few people actually took offense to it.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> but almost all the responses are garbage :V



A reaction is a reaction either way I guess.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a fetish for talons.

Esp. Golden Eagle talons.







MMMM YES PERFECT


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 13, 2009)

You used to troll fat guys who try to be zealous leaders of furry revolutions. Now you're just picking on fetishes?

I am disappointed in you Paxil, I thought you were better than that...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> With your dog...   :roll:



nope only with girls im not into animal sex no thank you


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 13, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you can find pride in anything and you are quite a twit for thinking that they should not have pride for being fat so go and get pissy over that people have pride in things they like that arnt the same things you have pride in


 
I dont think taking pride in not only being grossly overwheight but even gaining more weight is a healthy pursuit in any standards, And I never challenged the fact people "will find pride in anything" as you put it.
I just dont see it as something that should have pride taken in or any kind of gratification gained through putting on ridiculous amounts of weight and to add salt to the wounds while these people are happily doubling their already substantial size others in the world are starving to death. So how am i a twit in not seeing how this could be something to take pride in.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> There's better stuff out there.  Check this one out, for example.



WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.. DD:

... ... ... *Dies*

Also.. On topic:
Iunno. I have an obsession with feetpaws as much as I do with fluffy tails.
Is it sexual in any way? Fuck no. I just find 'em adorable.

And I only like my feets IRL. D:<
I think mine are sexy.
Too many people have ugly feet.. or rather.. most guys do.


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 13, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> You used to troll fat guys who try to be zealous leaders of furry revolutions. Now you're just picking on fetishes?
> 
> I am disappointed in you Paxil, I thought you were better than that...



Well damn, I thought everyone would get a kick out of puppy feet sniffers. Had I known I actually had a goldmine to work with I definitely would have tried harder.

Next time will be good again, promise.



SugarMental said:


> I think mine are sexy.



Pics plz.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah... not even gonna try to explain in a thread like this.  *If you read ED and take any of it seriously, you're an idiot*.



That so many people take ED seriously is caused by them being mostly unfunny, which is primarily due to them promoting the ideas that anyone should try satire (getting themselves a lot of untalented writers) and that unfunny memes* = comedy. As quite a few result people think it's supposed to be taken seriously

Of course there's also a bunch of narcissistic people who get "offended" that someone thinks something about them is in some way imperfect (in other words, [butthurt person #254] isn't "offended" that their "comedy" calls furries dog rapists, they're "offended" that they specifically are being called a "dog rapist" by extension).

* - Yes, I am fully aware "unfunny memes" is a redundant phrase.


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

Paws are cute.  But not rub my cock on them till I spooge cute. Just cute.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 13, 2009)

I think people are starting to look too far into this.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 14, 2009)

I think paws are cute but that's as far as it goes. I don't want to get it on with paws or be smooshed by a huge gigantic paw. Actually that's the worst thing ever. Being crushed by a giant foot.


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

I used to be a construction worker for years who commute on bicycle every mornings including winter snow and lift bags of stones every minutes and I used to wear metal shoes...

My foots are very mess-up but my body is muscular, heathy and sexy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> nope only with girls im not into animal sex no thank you


girls do not have paws.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I like footpaws but I honestly don't know why. And I find real-life animal paws unattractive. Maybe it's just the way footpaws are drawn. *shrug*


 
I like the way that footpaws and animal paws look, and I guess that I have a quasi-attraction to them, but I wouldn't call it a fetish....


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I like the way that footpaws and animal paws look, and I guess that I have a quasi-attraction to them, but I wouldn't call it a fetish....


 
Then again....

....
o.o
..

No. Not a fetish. Just a general attraction.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Well damn, I thought everyone would get a kick out of puppy feet sniffers. Had I known I actually had a goldmine to work with I definitely would have tried harder.
> 
> Next time will be good again, promise.


 
"Shakes fist" You better hope so!
Just kidding around...



WatchfulStorm said:


> I think people are starting to look to far into this.


 
As they do with everything, yes...



The Drunken Ace said:


> girls do not have paws.


 
But they have _very_ sexy hands. Murr!


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

My foot hurts


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


> My foot hurts


 
I wonder why....



stop fucking people with your feet and they'll stop hurting!!!!


----------



## Lycwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

Why does anyone pay any kind of serious attention to ED? It's fine for a good laugh, that's about it.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been smacked in the face by paws to many times to view them as anything but painful instruments of dooom. Seriously if you cant even teach your 120 pound Labrador not to jump on people then what makes you think its a good idea to teach him shake? Yeah he 'shook' to my face. Good job.

TL;DR Shake is the easiest command in the world to teach a  dog, I have even taught my cat to do it, so please teach a dog basic manners before teaching him tricks.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


> I used to be a construction worker for years who commute on bicycle every mornings including winter snow and lift bags of stones every minutes and I used to wear metal shoes...
> 
> My foots are very mess-up but my body is muscular, heathy and sexy.


 
ok and this pertains to this thread how? >.>
w8 this thread has no meaning anyways 



GummyBear said:


> I've been smacked in the face by paws to many times to view them as anything but painful instruments of dooom. Seriously if you cant even teach your 120 pound Labrador not to jump on people then what makes you think its a good idea to teach him shake? Yeah he 'shook' to my face. Good job.
> 
> TL;DR Shake is the easiest command in the world to teach a dog, I have even taught my cat to do it, so please teach a dog basic manners before teaching him tricks.


 
lol I made my cousin's dog scratch the shit out of my little brothers face one time XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 14, 2009)

paws are hard to draw.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Paws are cute.  But not rub my cock on them till I spooge cute. Just cute.



tmi dude tmi


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 15, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> paws are hard to draw.



yeah i think im ok at drawing scalies but i can never get the damn hands and feet right


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

*hides paws* *looks around* ^.^


----------

